# Upgraded my C-40



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is my baby.

I Just finished upgrading the 10 speed Veloce to 11 speed Chorus Carbon. I got a wicked trade and ended up with brand new in box components. After swapping them out and changing a few other parts I managed to shave 1.75 pounds off the bike. She comes in at a hair over 16 pounds. All I need to find is a black shim for the stem as the silver one is an eye sore. If anyone has one let me know. I believe it is to go from 1" to 1 1/8".

I was thinking at one point to have it stripped down to raw carbon and redecalled to look like the matt finish C-59 Italia, but that would be stupid. I may just get it re-clearcoated to fill in any minor chips in the clear.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

strip the paint down would be a crime against cyclenity.

Very, very nice. very well done.

I haven't seen black sims, but I guess you could just spray it with some can paint ? in a color that matches the paintwork ?


I love the C-40's, it is such a iconic bike. that is a NL12 if I am not wrong


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes it is an NL12. Good eye!

I guess i could just paint the shim.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice bike, and I agree with Salsa. Stripping the paint down and going with the matte black finish a la the C59 would be a travesty. One of the big reasons that I have not bought a new Colnago is that not a single one of Colnago's paint schemes since 2008 has actually caught my eye. I have yet to look at any of the paint schemes when they release them in August and go "Wow, I want that." It has been more like "I guess I could live with that" and it should not be that way.

If anything, just get it re-cleared.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Thomson makes a black shim.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Excellent bike! A true thoroughbred. The Campy 11 looks great on it. And as everyone else says, one _does not_ alter a classic Colnago color scheme.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Very nice!!! Is that a size 54? 

The frame looks to be in superb condition. I like the paint job as is. I agree with the others- don't go matte black. Very boring that matte black! If anything, have Allan Wanta repaint it to PR99. Love that color scheme.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful. Must. leave. paintjob. as. is.
My $0.02 that you'd find an RHM shape Deda bar more comfortable than the ergo* one you have on now. No shimming necessary. 

*Disclaimer: Ergo shape bars are the work of the devil.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Change the bar tape, saddle, and headset to black, buy some deep dish carbon tubulars, unlabel them, glue on some all-black tires. It will look awesome and make the frame really stand out. 

The blue bar tape, tires and saddle make the color scheme too busy.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

plussa said:


> The blue bar tape, tires and saddle make the color scheme too busy.


It does look a little busy, but makes it different...kind of reminds me of a Valentio Rossi "different color schemes" motorcycle design...


----------

